# Roiding without Roids



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

What are your favorite "natural roids" that improve your gym performance?
for me it's beet juice and raw spinach. Literally like roids.


----------



## dangerous societal threat (Feb 21, 2022)

Blood of my enemies (14 year old girls)


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

dangerous societal threat said:


> Blood of my enemies (14 year old girls)


Are we talking period blood here or something


----------



## dangerous societal threat (Feb 21, 2022)

Soapism said:


> Are we talking period blood here or something


Yes. Problem?


----------



## NigKid (Feb 21, 2022)

dangerous societal threat said:


> Yes. Problem?


This man is sharing his wisdom and YOURE ALIENATING HIM, BATHE IN THE WISDOM


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 21, 2022)

Creatine and nofap


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 21, 2022)

Normally massive shit posts aren't the nicest thing to do outside of general forums, but these niche ones aren't exactly free of it.

Aside, that, let me mention, steroids are steroids and controlled drugs in the US. They work, fuck off FBI but incase anyone is reading this looking for "legal" cheats, I will state this they do not exist, steroids work because what they are and they should be reserved for the top end and best when you need a hair more. You will not put a needle in your butt and wake up looking like Terry Crews, Arnold etc. 

We have a weight lifting thread and I'm pretty educated in the field but if some company says as good as test etc or boosts test, it's a lie to con you and don't touch it.

If you're a supreme athlete, and want to go more, that difference from AAA to MLB, etc, or just want to explore human limits, pop in the work out thread, there's advice and other educated people in PEDs.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> Normally massive shit posts aren't the nicest thing to do outside of general forums, but these niche ones aren't exactly free of it.
> 
> Aside, that, let me mention, steroids are steroids and controlled drugs in the US. They work, fuck off FBI but incase anyone is reading this looking for "legal" cheats, I will state this they do not exist, steroids work because what they are and they should be reserved for the top end and best when you need a hair more. You will not put a needle in your butt and wake up looking like Terry Crews, Arnold etc.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me what to do you fucking cunt, I'll post whatever I god damn please


----------



## Gas Station Boner Pills (Feb 21, 2022)

High mg beet root supplements can produce measurable results for some people. When I first started taking them I felt like I could rip a fuckin bear in half with my bare hands. I consider it better than beet juice because, well, that shit tastes gross.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 21, 2022)

Soapism said:


> Don't tell me what to do you fucking cunt, I'll post whatever I god damn please


I am your real dad tho, FAGGOT.


----------



## Gaymead (Feb 21, 2022)

Soapism said:


> Are we talking period blood here or something


Screw that, why are fourteen-year-old girls the enemies of @dangerous societal threat ?


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2022)

Breast Milk


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> High mg beet root supplements can produce measurable results for some people. When I first started taking them I felt like I could rip a fuckin bear in half with my bare hands. I consider it better than beet juice because, well, that shit tastes gross.


actually interesting. any recs on brands/links?


Gaymead said:


> Screw that, why are fourteen-year-old girls the enemies of @dangerous societal threat ?


idk he's gay or something, or just into MILFs


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 21, 2022)

I eat 70lb of sirloin steak a week. 

Haven't taken a shit since 2003


----------



## Gas Station Boner Pills (Feb 21, 2022)

Soapism said:


> any recs on brands/links?


As far as brands go, I really can't say. There's a ton of different brands and some of them come supplemented with other things. I shopped around on Amazon and there's a bunch of pricey brands that are crazy high mg like 28,000mg on into 40k. I just got one that's like 320 count 8,000mg for $20 because it seemed like the best deal. 8,000mg does wonders for me so I can't even really imagine what the higher mg brands would be like.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

Gas Station Boner Pills said:


> As far as brands go, I really can't say. There's a ton of different brands and some of them come supplemented with other things. I shopped around on Amazon and there's a bunch of pricey brands that are crazy high mg like 28,000mg on into 40k. I just got one that's like 320 count 8,000mg for $20 because it seemed like the best deal. 8,000mg does wonders for me so I can't even really imagine what the higher mg brands would be like.


I did a bit of research and WalFart carries a couple of different ones online and in store. need to double check the dosage though


----------



## Rei is shit (Feb 21, 2022)

Is the raw spinach stuff for real? Because I've been eating raw spinach almost daily for years just for the macros lmao.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 21, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Is the raw spinach stuff for real? Because I've been eating raw spinach almost daily for years just for the macros lmao.


It's very good for  you. look up what's in it and you'll be surprised. just balance it with water cause of the sodium content.


----------



## Khalove (Feb 21, 2022)

Not eating garbage food, sleeping more than 6 hours, activity everyday, the obvious works. Other than that, there's none that'll make a big difference. All the supplements and stuff won't ever enhance you to the level exogenous hormones will. Eating raw meat or sungazing or drinking unpasteurized milk won't do anything


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 21, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> Normally massive shit posts aren't the nicest thing to do outside of general forums, but these niche ones aren't exactly free of it.
> 
> Aside, that, let me mention, steroids are steroids and controlled drugs in the US. They work, fuck off FBI but incase anyone is reading this looking for "legal" cheats, I will state this they do not exist, steroids work because what they are and they should be reserved for the top end and best when you need a hair more. You will not put a needle in your butt and wake up looking like Terry Crews, Arnold etc.
> 
> ...


This. That over the counter shit doesn't work, or if it does, it's spiked with prohormones or actual anabolic roids. Supplement industry is unregulated and shady as fuck. 

Anything you do to boost your test natural is either not gonna do anything or will do such a small amount that it's negligible. If your test is 600 ng/dl and it goes up 2%, that's 612. A steroid cycle will put you above 3000.  Even a teenager in puberty likely wouldn't even go above 1000. And that wouldn't be free test which is what really matters.


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 21, 2022)

Just do steroids you faggots, no one cares, governing bodies pretend to care.


----------



## Chongqing (Feb 22, 2022)

Legit question: did informed consent among trannies make steroids legal for regular guys? I mean, if a 15 year old girl can get T, surely anyone can legally, right?

Just to be clear, steroids cause health problems and I don't recommend them.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 28, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> Legit question: did informed consent among trannies make steroids legal for regular guys? I mean, if a 15 year old girl can get T, surely anyone can legally, right?
> 
> Just to be clear, steroids cause health problems and I don't recommend them.


HAHAHAHAHAHA 

I try not to rant or get into my own pol shit and or memes here, but literally, making women unable to give birth and men sterile, that's cool but god for bid you as a man want to lift more  or look better. That's a FELONY like RAPE or MURDER.

Yeah no girls can stuff cattle fatteners in their ass and we all clap but a 70 year old man sick of his bitch tits is a junkie for a handful of dbol.


----------



## BobbyBriggs69420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Just tell them you are a 15 year old girl who wants to become a guy, what are they going to do? question if people walking through their doors are making shit up?


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 19, 2022)

Mix of  2-3 scoops B alanine (enough to cause you an itching feeling), 2 scoops creatine, normal scoop serving of unflavored whey protein mix with half the liquid in the shaker cup being water and the other half tomato juice with a side of spinach, wait 20ish minutes and then start lifting.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 20, 2022)

BobbyBriggs69420 said:


> Just tell them you are a 15 year old girl who wants to become a guy, what are they going to do? question if people walking through their doors are making shit up?


I have a good rapport with my Doc and have tried this to no luck, in fact was scolded when he will joke about giving me oxys... because tranny shit is so insane if a nurse over heard me wanting hormones and he said no.... granted I'm a guy and want more T... 

Really to get TRT you need to be under a healthy level, there are places that will weasel you but if your going to fucking lie to get andro gel why ? Just take real shit from trusted makers there's ways to get it.

Reason I mention this is what even the most high use of something like andro gel will give you is nothing next to how exponentially more the most basic cycle of say test E will give you.


----------



## BobbyBriggs69420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> Really to get TRT you need to be under a healthy level



@ my doc it's "be a little older than 30 with money"

I remember back in the 80s the DARE cops coming into our school telling us to stay away from certain things, now I got a good doc writing me up for both my phish stuff and my gym stuff.


----------



## MLK Ultra (Apr 7, 2022)

Turkesterone is supposed to work.  SARMS exist.  Careful, RAD140 will shut your shit down so might as well get legal TRT.  Shit's easy.  It's like the old days of buying opiates or tramadol through "doctors" online.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Apr 12, 2022)

Suck a lot of dick and don't forget to kiss your homies goodnight. Guaranteed above average test levels from now on.


----------



## Burned CDs (Apr 12, 2022)

Just buy some SARMs.

Mk677 and lgd4033


----------



## 777Flux (Apr 12, 2022)

Drop sets + reducing rest between sets for isolation training. It's backed by The Science  too (this channel is underrated)



Burned CDs said:


> Just buy some SARMs.
> 
> Mk677 and lgd4033


SARMS suppress natural testosterone production and cause a hormonal imbalance. MK677 is not a SARM. It's a growth hormone secretagogue. It's benefits are marginal compared to the risk of developing insulin resistance. Unless you are Auschwitz mode and cannot maintain a caloric surplus then there is no real reason to use it. If you do decide to take MK677 you need to monitor your blood glucose levels and maintain a log of them. I would suggest not taking any yum yum science chemicals unless you are absolutely certain you are at your natural limit and have been training for 2+ years. Most people are not even close to their natural limit and most plateaus can be overcome by correcting issues with your routine / lifestyle.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Apr 12, 2022)

Also, none of the SARM's have come to market yet because most of them have been shown to cause liver damage, which is a known issue with most injectable testosterone supplements unless carefully dosed (most of the anabolic steroids, if abused, risk liver damage and increase the potential for liver cancer). A few of the SARM's are close to getting pre-market authorization. Wait just a little longer for Phase 1 data to ensure they are safe.


----------



## Merry (Apr 12, 2022)

Creatine, creatine, and more creatine


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 15, 2022)

Just use synthol bro


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 15, 2022)

If your fridge doesn't have a hard-boiled egg section you are a failure as a male.


----------

